# Grass cut pictures



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello, 

I guess I just have a general question about grass cuts. In my state it's hard to find dedicated workers. So when grass cuts start back up I will be doing it on my own. How would you seasoned guys suggest I get during pictures of the mowing and weeding if it's just me? Thanks.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We photo the mower with the trimmer and the blower in the yard after all work is done. 4 befores, 4 afters, one equipment pic and possibly one of the trailer if we are hauling landscape waste. A solo guy with one hand on a weedeater and one on the camera is an accident in progress. Probably won't work for many of the regionals but that is our sop.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Okay that's good information. I hate doing it on my own but dang no one wants to work these days especially in my state. So I will just roll solo for a while.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sometimes you just don't have enough hands....


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

We take pics of a mower in the yard (As Part of our Before Pics), and a leaf blower pointed at the sidewalk (One Handed). They get 4 before pictures and 4 after pictures as well. For obvious safety reasons, make sure that the mower isn't running.


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

We stop the mower mid yard and take a picture. These are good because they show the house, mower, uncut and cut sides.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

A friend of mine suggested using a selfie stick to do durings lol.. Has anyone else done that or seen someone else doing it that way?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

PPArt said:


> We stop the mower mid yard and take a picture. These are good because they show the house, mower, uncut and cut sides.


 BINGO!!! THATS WHAT WE DO AND HAVE NEVER HAD 1 PROBLEN WITH ANY OF THE COMPANIES WE WORK WITH, MOST THE TIME I CAN GET MY GUY RUNNING THE WEEDEATER IN THAT SHOT ALSO:biggrin:


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Swain89 said:


> A friend of mine suggested using a selfie stick to do durings lol.. Has anyone else done that or seen someone else doing it that way?


I highly recommend this option! :whistling2:

It's also great for population control, as many a stupid person dies from using it in inappropriate places or conditions.


----------



## taylo999 (Dec 10, 2015)

swain89 
use a digital camera and set the timer for 10 secs set it up so it gets you mowing ect!!!!! thats what i do when i work alone


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

I stop to take a photo of the front my machine with the high / low grass in front of it. Same with a push mower.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the great info everyone. I was worried it would be an issue me doing it on my own. But from what everyone is saying I'll be fine then lol..


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

I use the timer on my camera if the client requires action shots. My main provider just needs the befores, and after with mower on the yard, weedeating, edging, blowing off. Three of the front, pics down the alleys and three across the back. IMO if they ask for 20 pictures, give them 26 or so. They love that stuff, really makes them think you are motivated, and odds are nothing will get rejected...good luck!!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just another way not to pay you IMHO. If the grass is tall when you start and low when you finish why action pics? If the cubicle monkey cannot tell if you cut the grass it's time for a new job.......


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

mtmtnman said:


> Just another way not to pay you IMHO. If the grass is tall when you start and low when you finish why action pics? If the cubicle monkey cannot tell if you cut the grass it's time for a new job.......


While I completely agree with you, and being a former cubicle monkey (sort of still am, but not really), it isn't always the cubicle monkey that is requesting the during photos. I know, from personal experience, that most of the time it is a requirement of the company, set by the owner, based on the idea that this will prevent orders coming back from their client (E.G. the banks). I'm sure almost everyone knows that already, but maybe some of the newer people on this board will possibly take it a little easier on their reps (only if they deserve the respect lol).


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

NickT said:


> While I completely agree with you, and being a former cubicle monkey (sort of still am, but not really), it isn't always the cubicle monkey that is requesting the during photos. I know, from personal experience, that most of the time it is a requirement of the company, set by the owner, based on the idea that this will prevent orders coming back from their client (E.G. the banks). I'm sure almost everyone knows that already, but maybe some of the newer people on this board will possibly take it a little easier on their reps (only if they deserve the respect lol).


Still. . .
Redundant and obtrusive picture requirements like this are too often used to deny payment to the contractor regardless of whether the 'company' got paid or not.


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> Still. . .
> Redundant and obtrusive picture requirements like this are too often used to deny payment to the contractor regardless of whether the 'company' got paid or not.


Oh, absolutely! I am not defending the practice, only stating that arguing with a desk jockey isn't going to get anyone anywhere! Best way it to get a hold of their higher ups. Arguing with a rep is a terrible idea, they almost never have any authoritative power.


----------



## ayeshaservices (Nov 29, 2013)

G 3 said:


> I highly recommend this option! :whistling2:
> 
> It's also great for population control, as many a stupid person dies from using it in inappropriate places or conditions.


LOL  that's funny..


----------



## jimtum (Mar 9, 2016)

There is a free App called timer cam and that is what I use. You can set the amount of time you need to get in the pic and either listen to or watch the timer count down. It works great


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

jimtum said:


> There is a free App called timer cam and that is what I use. You can set the amount of time you need to get in the pic and either listen to or watch the timer count down. It works great


This whole thread makes me puke. Selfi sticks, one handed machines running pics, count down timers. You're only helping turn this part of the biz into the circus it is. Because you give them anything for nothing, they ask for everything.

If the photo viewer can't tell you did the work without you in the picture than he/she and the company is stupid.

If you as a contractor can't take decent pics without a clown show to prove the work is done than you're stupid.

I have done 25,000+ grass cuts/snow removals for various nationals and NEVER NOT ONCE have I EVER given a picture of a person doing the work. Quit wasting your time.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> This whole thread makes me puke. Selfi sticks, one handed machines running pics, count down timers. You're only helping turn this part of the biz into the circus it is. Because you give them anything for nothing, they ask for everything.
> 
> If the photo viewer can't tell you did the work without you in the picture than he/she and the company is stupid.
> 
> ...


I don't know who shows during pics of the entire person in the picture and who is requiring this, but I take a pic of my feet on my rider, or if I'm on my stand on, I'll stop halfway through cutting and take a pic of the mower on the lawn. Blower tube on the sidewalk in my hand, and weed wacker head on the grass. That's it, 3 durings, if they don't like it, find someone else, there are enough companies looking for grass cut vendors that I'll find work elsewhere.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The 'action shot" crap is total BS! If they where not asking us to do unethical stuff like mowing dead lawns it would be obvious from before's and after's that the lawn was mowed!!!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Unethical? What is so unethical about cutting grass 5 times a month during the worst drought since the 1930s. I don't know what you're talking about. 2012 was a great year. :vs_whistle:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

some nationals won't pay trip charges for grass cuts on limited growth, therefore it forces one to cut the grass if it needs it or not.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> some nationals won't pay trip charges for grass cuts on limited growth, therefore it forces one to cut the grass if it needs it or not.



Like i said, Unethical. They already know from inspection pics the grass is dead......


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

mtmtnman said:


> Like i said, Unethical. They already know from inspection pics the grass is dead......



you don't think anyone actually looks at inspection results do you?


----------

